# Making progress on my coop and run



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

This was all lumbar this morning. I've never built anything that didn't come packaged in a box with assembly instructions. My coop is on its side in the pic and you see the bottom of the floor in this pic.


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

From top to bottom we have Lucy (RIR) Petunia Amereucana) Paisley (BPR) and Ethel (Black Austrolorp)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute kids Misty!


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Cute kids Misty!


Thanks, they are too sweet. I'm loving that when I hold em, they wander and peep a bit then perch across my arm and go right to sleep.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

MistyV said:


> This was all lumbar this morning. I've never built anything that didn't come packaged in a box with assembly instructions. My coop is on its side in the pic and you see the bottom of the floor in this pic.


your peeps are adorable. I'd like follow up pics as they grow.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

coop is making progress.


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

profwirick said:


> your peeps are adorable. I'd like follow up pics as they grow.


Oh, rest assured, there will be pics!


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

Continued progress. I've got mummy brother in law looking out for milk crates and or cinder blocks to raise the coop.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking real nice....cute chick's too! If I hadn't already got 3 times what I was suppose too, I would go get more!


----------

